# Urinary Tract Question



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Karli is going to the Vet. tomorrow to have an ultrasound and maybe x-ray of her abdomen. She is an eight month old puppy and I have complained to our Vet. ever since I bought her home that something doesn't seem right with her urinary tract. She has urinary frequency and will pee about every 15 - 30 minutes.

The Vet. prescribed Clavamox when she went for her health check when I first brought her home because she had urinary frequency and she was squatting several times when she peed. The Vet. said at that point that she could have puppy vaginitis or a UTI. He said if it were puppy vaginitis that it might improve when she's spayed because puppy vaginitis can be caused by puppies' hormone levels. He also said it might help to give her a good quality dog food.

Karli was spayed at six months but in mid-July at 7 1/2 months she had another episode where the urinary frequency worsened and she even peed in the bed. A urinalysis showed an elevated pH and elevated neutrophils. Urine culture was negative. The Vet. thought she had an early UTI and prescribed another round of Clavamox. (She has never had blood in her urine and her bloodwork during all this has been negative.) Urinalysis after the Clavamox was normal.

Do you know if maltese are pre-disposed to particular urinary tract conditions? Can you think of anything else that would cause the urinary frequency if bloodwork and urinalysis is normal? Any other suggestions as to what the Vet. should look for tomorrow?

Thanks.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry, I don't know what to tell you, but I hope Karli isn't sick and that things improve for her and for you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Was the urine tested for crystals? higher Ph is an environment in which crystals/stones like to form.
( Very very common in Bichons ) I don't know where you got your Karli but unless from a top breeder it is not uncommon for Maltese to have Bichon in their lines.
here's info on crystals/stones..related to bichons but overall info: link with full article will follow the info.
*******
The owner’s first indication of a bladder infection or of stone formation may be the appearance of blood in the urine. Before that stage has been reached, the owner should be alert to frequent urination, "accidents" in a female that is normally well-trained, excessive licking of the genital area and, in males or females, persistent straining to urinate. If they persistently strain to urinate but only pass small quantities of urine, they need immediate veterinary attention. The dog that seems to strain, passes a few drops and then passes a gush of urine has probably just passed a stone and needs to be seen. Dogs with a blocked urethra are a medical emergency because urine can back up into the system and lead to renal failure. The bladder can rupture and the bladder that has been stretched may lose muscle tone, making it difficult for this dog to empty his bladder completely even after the stones are removed from the urethra.
http://www.bichonhealth.org/HealthInfo/UrinaryStones.asp

*******
Even if 100% Maltese the high Ph should be addressed. ( often via special diet or adding cranberry to the diet to help acidify but you need to be careful with the dose as you don't want to throw the Ph into a too low because that too can cause crystals/stones of a different kind. My friend had a little Shitz Tsu with this as a little puppy.

Wondering if there is cystitis where the lining of the bladder is 'inflammed'... ( might be due to the high PH but not sure I'd have to look in my files on that.) in this case ther doesn't need to be bacterial involvement but painful/uncomfortable urination can be present.
( I have a lot of info on bladder issues because my Missy did have a bladder tumor but not till she was 8 yrs old. It would be unusual in a pup so young so I doubt that is your case) ) 
though this doesn't eem quite the case with your little girl... After spay it is not unusual for the spincter of the bladder to lose its elasticity( likened to a little valve which stays closed keeping the urine in the bladder until the pressure/need to urinate occurs at which time it opens.) It is hormone related and pretty common after spay. The symptoms is 'leaking" especially when lying down. In that position they don't feel any pressure, and with the spincter in opened position there is not feeling of pressure and the urine simply runs out and they are not aware until the feel themselves laying in 'wetness". however for the most part they do seem to feel the pressure while up and about. I've had 2 girls with this and they'd ask to go out when they felt the need as long as they were up and about. it was nap/bed time that they had the leaking.
I lean to the problem being somehow related to the high PH.
I also suggest you get some urinalysis strips to monitor the urine. 
I got mine from Hocks online pharmacy.

http://hocks.com/hocks_com_on_line_pharmacy/urs-11.html

This is the U-11 which I sometimes used if the U-10 were out of stock as I see they are now.
I have the link to explain what the various tests on the strip reveal but it will monitor blood ( even if you don't see a visual in the specimen. It also monitos Ph, leucocytes, nitrites ( these monitor infection) also specific gravity which monitors the concentration/dilution of the urine and associated with kidney function.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> Sorry, I don't know what to tell you, but I hope Karli isn't sick and that things improve for her and for you.[/B]




Thanks Mary Ann. I've been wondering if you're a UK football fan. I know you like UK basketball. I've got to get Karli a UK cheerleader outfit soon so we can cheer on the football team - they need all the help they can get!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

MissysMom, you are SO helpful AND informative! Just a big thank you for being on this board and helping!  
It's people like you that help to make this board as great as it is B)

I hope whatever is wrong with Karli is very minor and fixable! You're in my thoughts!

Andrea


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

ahh Andrea... that is sweet of you to say. I know how I felt when Missy presented issues that were so new to me... and it is un-nerving! I know a bit more about bladder now.. I knew 'squat" before Missy ran into trouble. I now know more than I like to be honest! 

You'll find every now and then I get on my soapox and all but BEG people to have extensive testing done when recurrent UTIs present themselves. I know far too well how it can be a matter of life and death. Though Missy's tumor type is rare, ( only 1-2 % of cancers in dogs..IF you are face with being IN that 1-2 % it makes it a 100% problem and a deathly one at that. Plus it is sneaky and one of the more aggressive ones and time is of the essence with it... I mean big time important to dx asap.

In little Karli's case I don't feel this is the issue. It would be extremely rare for this to present in such a young pooch.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My sister went through something similar with her little Jack Russell. Poor Thistle had constant urinary tract problems since she was a puppy. They got worse after she was spayed.

Has your vet suggested an ultrasound? If the standard tests, including a sterile culture, rule out infection, sometimes a physical abnormality is the culprit. My sister started with an ultrasound at her vet's office and finally ended up at the NC State Vet School. In Thistle's case, no physical cause was found, but she continued to have frequent urination problems and crystals.

I don't think the vets ever figured out exactly what the problem is, but they did figure out how to treat it. She's been on Waltham's prescription diet and has done really well ever since.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Karli is very young to be having such problems, but it may not be anything serious. It could be diet. I'm sure your vet will get to the bottom of it. In answer to your question, no, maltese are not predisposed to urinary tract problems anymore than most breeds. That's not to say it can't happen, obviously. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> Was the urine tested for crystals? higher Ph is an environment in which crystals/stones like to form.
> ( Very very common in Bichons ) I don't know where you got your Karli but unless from a top breeder it is not uncommon for Maltese to have Bichon in their lines.
> here's info on crystals/stones..related to bichons but overall info: link with full article will follow the info.
> *******
> ...




I appreciate you too!!!!! Thanks for the reply - Good suggestion on getting strips to monitor the urine myself. I'll get some of those. I'm a little anxious about urinary issues also because my first maltese Misty died of Transitional Cell Carcinoma too. She was nine years old when she died. 

In way I feel sorry for my Vet. because I've been hassling him about Karli's symptoms, but I'd rather be hyper vigilant than wait too late on the symptoms. The Vet. has checked for crystals each urinalysis and hasn't seen any. Sounds like we need to watch for these. I'll also ask the Vet. if he recommends a different diet. Karli isn't from a top breeder, so Lord only knows what's in her genetics.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have the same strips Terry posted. They are a godsend for anyone who has a dog prone to urinary tract infections. You can get the less expensive strips that check pH only, but these will tell you so much more, even if there is blood in the urine.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=418596
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[attachment=25442:banana3.gif][attachment=25443:UKFlag.gif]








It's not a great picture, but you get the idea. Yes, they do need all the help they can get.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> I'm a little anxious about urinary issues also because my first maltese Misty died of Transitional Cell Carcinoma too. She was nine years old when she died.[/B]


.

I'm sorry about your Misty having transitional cell carcinoma ! ( you know just what a sneaky beast that TCC is!! ). Ironic that this is such a rare type of canine cancer and you now are the 4th person I've hear of with a Maltese that had TCC beside Missy!! hmmmm that's an interesting concern! 

Don't feel bad I am 100 % 'nutzo-paranoid'! about any urinary issues after that experience!! We were blessed that our vet didn't wait and try this and try that... she cut to the ultrasound after the first round of antibiotic didn't work. I have found that is not the case with most vets. I think owners are reluctant to pay the 'extra" for the testing when it is likely NOT the TCC and vets 'fear' being accused of 'doing too much". However this is one case where knowing as early as possible (as you know even a matter of weeks can make a difference) I can tell you I will request an ultrasound at the FIRST indication of a UTI !! I will NOT wait one extra week than I have to. Would rather pay now than pay later! 

Praying the vet can get to the cause of this ..I'm sure it will be a 'simple' fix! praying for that rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I forgot to mention earlier that Missy had two cases of vaginitis and these were well after spaying BUT also after diabetes which tends to mean a compromised immune system. I also have heard a yeast infection can cause similar problem in which case an anti-fungal is needed. I'd check this out if nothing else comes forth. 
Is the vet going to do ultrasound of the kidney as well as the bladder?


----------

